# Recommendations?



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thoughts on this soil test for centipede in hard clay soil here in North Carolina?






Also need to level. Wanted to use pure sand like the Bermuda folks. Any thoughts?

This is what she looks like now:





















TIA!!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Im not super comfortable with directions for centipede. I know it likes low ph and low P. It seems like you need potassium. Your soil has a low CEC, so it doesnt hold nutrients too well.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Got a few sulfer apps planned for the year to address the ph. Didn't know my CEC was low. Honestly I don't know how to interpret my CEC levels. Soil test results look so different from one extension office to the next. How do I increase my CEC levels and with what?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

mre_man_76 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Got a few sulfer apps planned for the year to address the ph. Didn't know my CEC was low. Honestly I don't know how to interpret my CEC levels. Soil test results look so different from one extension office to the next. How do I increase my CEC levels and with what?


Adding clay (not the best idea) or OM to your profile. A healthy sward will eventually begin to accumulate OM over time.

Keep in mind though, by increasing the CEC, you're also increasing the water holding capacity of the lawn.


----------

